# Feedback for "Android DRO"



## ycroosh (Jul 17, 2013)

Good part of the day,
I'm working on an Android based DRO project (details can be found here: http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html). A few people have toyed with the idea of building one so I'd like to get a bit of feedback about the functions I'm about to add for the next release.

The two attached screenshots show dialogs that would be used to create a hole circle and a hole pattern. If you were to use these functions, do the display look reasonable? 
Additionally, I am hitting a bit of a brick wall with the tool offset and "locate edge" function. In your opinion, should they be two separate functions or one function? (they look very similar).

Thank you in advance
Yuriy


----------



## Rivergypsy (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Yuriy,

They look very nice, and easy to use - well done!! Thm:

The tool offset function would be handy, but what were you thinking off for a locate edge function? I've not come across this on a DRO, so am not quite sure what you mean. 

By the way, for tool offsets, are you thinking of having a tool library, where perhaps 8-10 sets of offsets would be stored? I know, I'm just greedy... :hDe:

This is great work you're doing here though!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## /// (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Yuriy, the screen shot's look great! They seem to follow the KISS principle, are easy to understand and are neat and tidy Thm: 
As soon as I have time away from work, I'll be building myself an interface so I can put your software to use and provide more useful feedback based on experience.

It may be difficult to implement, but would it be possible to have the example diagrams update to display the generated feature once an input field has been changed? 
For example, change the number of holes for the Circle feature to 2 and the example diagram then shows two holes?
Radius and distances probably don't need updating, but live updating of number of holes and angles etc would be handy 

It really is brilliant what you are doing, great work!


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 17, 2013)

Rivergypsy said:


> Hi Yuriy,
> 
> They look very nice, and easy to use - well done!! Thm:
> 
> ...



Dave,
I was thinking that when I use a wiggler or an edge finder, the "math" I do is similar to the tool offset. I.e. I know where I am but the edge is .100" away (in some direction). Tool offset seems to be doing the same...

Yes, there would definitely be a tool library. The DRO application uses a "real" database in the background so there would be no practical limit to the number of tools. In fact as it's set up right now the points that are "memorized" can have a tool associated with them, but I haven't gotten around to adding the user interface yet.

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 17, 2013)

/// said:


> Hi Yuriy, the screen shot's look great! They seem to follow the KISS principle, are easy to understand and are neat and tidy Thm:
> As soon as I have time away from work, I'll be building myself an interface so I can put your software to use and provide more useful feedback based on experience.
> 
> It may be difficult to implement, but would it be possible to have the example diagrams update to display the generated feature once an input field has been changed?
> ...



Simon,
That is, indeed, difficult to implement but it is one of the long term goals for the application. The graphic in the screenshot is a placeholder for where the live display will be.

Oh, and thank you for the "positive feedback"  

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## Gazzaleach (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi,
     Will this work with the apple products also? 

Cheers Gaz


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 17, 2013)

Gazzaleach said:


> Hi,
> Will this work with the apple products also?
> 
> Cheers Gaz



Gaz,
Unfortunately no, it wont. They use completely different operating systems and programming languages.

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yuriy,

I haven't chimed in for a few days, I'd just like to say how awesome it is that you are sharing this with every one!

I appreciate it!

Jeremy


----------



## gabby (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Yuriy, is it possible to run this from my w/shop PC with a WiFi connection? and does it have any limits for the length of the igage  as I would like to set up my knee mill with a DRO system. 
Grahamscratch.gif
You are doing some wonderful work on this project, many thanx for sharing your knowledge.Thm:
Graham


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 17, 2013)

gabby said:


> Hi Yuriy, is it possible to run this from my w/shop PC with a WiFi connection? and does it have any limits for the length of the igage  as I would like to set up my knee mill with a DRO system.
> Grahamscratch.gif
> You are doing some wonderful work on this project, many thanx for sharing your knowledge.Thm:
> Graham



Graham,
The screenshot is from the Android version, which does not run on a PC (well, there is a way  but it's not pretty). I have a "PC" version that I used to test the first boards. It can use USB, Bluetooth or a serial port (the code uses a COM port so it doesn't care). I don't have a WiFi version, though. Since quite a few people keep asking about running it on a PC I will probably end up sharing it at some point...

I think the longest scale a controller can support is about 6 miles with 0.0002" resolution without a code rewrite. iGaging's data format can only go up to 32 feet (should be enough unless you are installing a DRO on a car wash  ). I use mine with a 35" iGaging scale (on the lathe) with no issues.
In the near future there will be a controller that works with glass scales as well (I received a set a few days ago but haven't even unpacked it yet). As far as I know glass scales come in longer sizes. 

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 17, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> Yuriy,
> 
> I haven't chimed in for a few days, I'd just like to say how awesome it is that you are sharing this with every one!
> 
> ...



Jeremy,
There is no need to thank me  I learned most of what I know (work, hobbies etc.) from people who were willing to freely share their knowledge. In fact a LOT of what I've learned about machining came from this forum over the years. It would be pretty crappy of me not to reciprocate... 

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## napoleonb (Jul 18, 2013)

It looks really stunning. As for your locate tool and tool offset in my programs I've used my tool no. 1 only for the centrefinder. With an electronic device to find the Z you can leave it in place and adjust the other tools to it.


----------



## gabby (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi there Yuriy,Ha Ha  I can't imagine what I would use a 6 mile measure @.0002 resolution for, maybe for an inter stellar launch pad or aligning a radio telescope array lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was only thinking of the size difference  between, say a Shirline mini and maybe a mid sized Bridgeport knee mill, There maybe some subtle differences in that equation that I have missed   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
I also had a senior moment getting my WiFi's mixed up with my Bluetooth:hDe:. 
But seriously,  I am also very keen to wait for a PC version because 1 electronic device in my shed is enough, it has a connection to the outside world (when necessary) and I can use a  serial port to connect it.
Cheers
Graham


----------



## cfellows (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice!  Thanks for the contribution to us old timers who don't know electronics so well!

Chuck


----------



## /// (Jul 18, 2013)

ycroosh said:


> That is, indeed, difficult to implement



Yeah sorry, I had a feeling it would be. I'm no programmer but I have done a fair amount of coding for PIC's over the last two decades, so was trying to think how I would do it and it did not seem simple.
Anyway, good to know it is a long term goal. It does make sense to get the functionality in first and then refine later.

I'm sourcing the parts for the Arduino version of the hardware. I have never used an Arduino before so have been familiarising myself with them.
I was thinking of making a PIC version and porting your source code but I have to face reality; I just don't have the time to do that at the moment so the Arduino solution will be the shortest path to a working DRO for me.

Anyway, now for a question: I have not been able to find a Bluetooth shield for the Uno R3, you mention on your blog that any BT module would work. Would your source code need modifying to suit a different BT module or is the SPP comm. standardised enough that it should work with any module?


----------

